# Legit Question - Overweight People in the Fandom



## Fenrari (Jan 21, 2012)

G'day again from rabble rouser Fenrari. 

This is likely to hit a sore spot in a few furs. And I don't really feel bad for asking my question because it's a legit question from my perspective. 

Okies. SO!

As you may know I was at FurCon 2012 last week and literally I was in shock by the number of overweight/obese people there. The pic linked below is point and proof (Also if you don't have the courtesy of waiting a few seconds while someone takes a picture, you're a douchebag)

http://imgur.com/201K4

But yeah my vantage point of FurCon was that it was an accurate demographic weight distribution of the American public (i.e. generally a bit leaning on the overweight side). 

Which I find hilarious since none of these people seem to post pictures of themselves on FA OR on the mugshots thread. And even more interestingly (since I happen to be Furry Mate) I've discovered that there seems to be a strange line of the fact that guys don't give a shit about if they list themselves as overweight but girls seem to be disproportionately skinny. 

This thread seems to be all over the place. But it really isn't. And though it seems like the whole could be explained with the fact that furries are people and people lie about everything (weight included), my question really doesn't lie there. Instead it goes deeper into the questioning of how this logic works. If you're seriously going to be at a con, what's the point of lying about your measurements online? I'd be totally offended (though not necessarily judgemental) if a guy I met online was 150 pounds and I end up getting a 300 pound Jabba as a roommate for the weekend :/ 

And yes I know that the fandom revolves around the building and constructing of walls and facades. It's part of the main appeal of this fandom, being able to create a personality that isn't irl you. But still... This overdoes it.


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2012)

That is many obese people.

But i myself am exactly 110 pounds.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 21, 2012)

veeno said:


> That is many obese people.
> 
> But i myself am exactly 110 pounds.



If I met you irl, would you still be 110 or does the internet slimming pill + photoshop not apply to real life people :V


----------



## shteev (Jan 21, 2012)

I weigh like absolutely nothing. 120 pounds.

Then again, I'm 15.

When I get to be older, though, I'll be sure to make an effort to stay fit and healthy. Not sure if it's a gay thing or not, but being obese would destroy any sexual appetite I would have, and I would just loathe looking in the mirror.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 21, 2012)

People lie about their weight online I bet, because they take so much flak for it in real life. Why add another platform to be humiliated? It is easy to become overweight, and VERY hard to lose it. When I was a kid, my parents didn't force boundries on me... and I honestly didn't know as a preteen that some foods are bad for you. I've tried ever since I was 14 to lose weight, but it doesn't go anywhere but up. Especially when I was pregnant. At first, I didn't gain any weight at all... then in the last month or two, BLAM! 70lbs. It wasn't even that I was over eating or eating the wrong things then. Now, I *WANT* to exercise... but the stress on my knees and heart is too much to do anything significant. I have to do it tiny bit by tiny bit. I should probably drop my caloric intake even more... but it is already so low most days (no, I do not binge).

I used to draw my fursona as a slender girl... but I don't anymore. If someone is worth knowing, they will be friends with me no matter what I look like. Also, I have an IRL picture of myself on DeviantART and FurAffinity and I am a bit over 300lbs. Speaking of that number... did you really have to compare this made up person as 'Jabba'? That is probably something the people online lie to avoid. Would you want to be called mean names?



> Also if you don't have the courtesy of waiting a few seconds while someone takes a picture, you're a douchebag


No. It does not make you a douchebag. Some people just don't want random people taking their photo. I know I wouldn't. But if you meant that someone was taking a picture of the suiters (and you) behind her... maybe she just wasn't looking and was unaware? It could be an honest mistake. Take another picture. Most people use digital cameras... you can just delete the unwanted photo.


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> If I met you irl, would you still be 110 or does the internet slimming pill + photoshop not apply to real life people :V


Photoshop?

I have heard of no such thing.

I swear on my honor that i am 110


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 21, 2012)

Zenia said:


> People lie about their weight online I bet, because they take so much flak for it in real life. Why add another platform to be humiliated? It is easy to become overweight, and VERY hard to lose it. When I was a kid, my parents didn't force boundries on me... and I honestly didn't know as a preteen that some foods are bad for you. I've tried ever since I was 14 to lose weight, but it doesn't go anywhere but up. Especially when I was pregnant. At first, I didn't gain any weight at all... then in the last month or two, BLAM! 70lbs. It wasn't even that I was over eating or eating the wrong things then. Now, I *WANT* to exercise... but the stress on my knees and heart is too much to do anything significant. I have to do it tiny bit by tiny bit. I should probably drop my caloric intake even more... but it is already so low most days (no, I do not binge).
> 
> I used to draw my fursona as a slender girl... but I don't anymore. If someone is worth knowing, they will be friends with me no matter what I look like. Also, I have an IRL picture of myself on DeviantART and FurAffinity and I am a bit over 300lbs. Speaking of that number... did you really have to compare this made up person as 'Jabba'? That is probably something the people online lie to avoid. Would you want to be called mean names?
> 
> No. It does not make you a douchebag. Some people just don't want random people taking their photo. I know I wouldn't. But if you meant that someone was taking a picture of the suiters (and you) behind her... maybe she just wasn't looking and was unaware? It could be an honest mistake. Take another picture. Most people use digital cameras... you can just delete the unwanted photo.




No offense meant, for the most part I realize that people with weight issues sometimes have self-perception issues as well. But if anything lying about yourself should only add another level to the issue at hand. Because while the media and societal norms often frown upon the overweight, it's a fact of life that many people can't overcome. 

I do apologize if I came off harsh, my post wasn't directed towards you and any names implied were not directed towards you either. 

As for the picture... That's the 3rd one in the set and Streak had somewhere he had to go :/ I was able to detain him later for another photo but still, it would have been the perfect photo if the random chick hadn't walked in.


----------



## Onnes (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm still at a loss as to how any of this is different in the fandom as opposed to the population at large.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 21, 2012)

No offense taken... but imagine if that girl was reading this topic? I wouldn't like to come in and see my picture posted like that.

Anyway... I used to lie to myself all the time and I was completely miserable all the time. I am only just starting to be more comfortable with it. I still want to change myself... but I don't even want to be slender. I would be thrilled beyond belief if I could go back to my pre-pregnancy weight of 220lbs... or maybe 200lbs. It still bugs me a little when guys drive past me when I am walking somewhere and shout mean things (or whistle sarcastically) at me though.


As long as you aren't in a relationship with a lying person (or plan to hook up with someone that presents themselves as something they aren't) ... I don't think it should really matter. Maybe online is the only place they can feel good about themselves, even if they are lying. Lying is still wrong though... but no skin off my nose!

lol This reminds me of my grandma who is so opposed to the Internet. She always says to me "Everyone lies on the Internet!" and I tell her that I don't (except that I don't like people knowing or calling me by my IRL name) and she comes back with "Do you tell them that you are overweight?!" When I was still lying to myself my answer would be "I am just chatting with people, not trying to marry them. What does it matter? I will never meet them." and now I say "If it comes up, I sure do!"


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm getting close to 170lbs and I think i'm getting chubby (5'11", fit build). My 'ideal' weight is around 150, but with muscle mass that isn't possible.

I know what you're talking about when you say fat furs. Sunday at the con I saw a gothopotamus waddling around, and multiple people spilling out of their rascals. A little bit of chub is ok and cute on some people, but when I can use your shirt as a circus tent we have an issue.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 22, 2012)

Personally I cant stand my weight. I realize that its not healthy but my god society around me is horrible. Like not just in the fandom but I see land whales pushing 500 plus on scooters that scream like lanced whales in japan, they're just roaming walmart. I think it has less to do with the _fandom_ and more to do with general society. The fandom is just a collection of society. I know I am not physically overweight but I cant stand being the weight I am. I want to lose some but cant.


----------



## Knucxsonia (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm 18 and I weigh 150 or more. Not overweight or exactly in healthy weight, but I'm in danger of being obese =/ I hope to fix this when I get to college.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 22, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> on scooters that scream like lanced whales in japan


Yeah, I refuse to get a scooter no matter how hard it is for me to get around. There are these two women (a mother and her daughter who seems to be about my age) who are probably my weight or a little more or less. They BOTH ride scooters. I hate it when they get on the bus because those things take up at least 3 or 4 seats at the same time.

Probably why it still bothers me when people shout at me from cars when I am actually getting exercise.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 22, 2012)

This. If I ever see anyone fandom or in person do this Ima shit a cow

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/epic-fail-photos-drive-thru-fail.jpg
http://sameritech.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/fattest_man_03.jpg
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/01/07/article-1344930-0CA3CEF8000005DC-404_468x286.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_R51-i3_O-..._photos_of_fat_people_20090401_1485450403.jpg

i dont mean to offend anyone but my god.


----------



## Seas (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm quite slim (6"2'/140lbs), and also most of the furs I know irl are skinny/average build.
Sounds like it's mostly an american/west-european problem, no surprises here really.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, especially on that last one. It embarrasses me (by proxy) to see obese people that don't dress properly. The worst I do is have bare arms (only when I am at work where no one can see but coworkers and at home) and I don't wear high necklined shirts (can't breathe in them). Even in summer I wear a cardigan to cover my arms in public and a floor length skirt to cover my legs. No matter how hot it is.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't remember the exact number, but if anything, I'm actually a tiny bit thin for my height, age, etc. Rather tall, too...


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 22, 2012)

Do be a bit cautious about judging overweight people who use mobility devices, you really can't know if they have a reason beyond their weight. My ma's a bit overweight and may start needing a wheelchair or scooter some time this year--but that's because she was born with a degenerative tissue disorder, most people with it end up in a mobility device at some point quite regardless of their weight. It'd be impossible to know without asking her first, though. I know she's going to be judged very unfairly when/if she starts using a device, and that's rather unfortunate. 

A lot of people who start using a mobility device while at a relatively healthy weight may gain quite a bit afterward because their ability to exercise may be very compromised, as well. 


I myself am a skinny little bastard. I can see why folks would lie about it on the internet, though, it's just the same as anyone would lie about anything on the internet. I guess if I were in that position I would prefer to just not bring it up, though, or only bring it up around non-dicks.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jan 22, 2012)

In a lot of cases;
People do not use mobility devices because they are fat, they are fat because they use mobility devices.

Well, that's over here in Australia, anyway, I'm 17, weigh 50 kg (exacty 110 lbs) and I have decent muscle. I don't know why I weigh so little, probably because I'm short.
Women generally lie about their weight online (not just in the fandom) because it is, sadly, socially unacceptable for a woman to be overweight.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 22, 2012)

Who would've guessed that a nerd community would have overweight people?

Also I find it funny that you're complaining about overweight people not posting mugshots. Maybe they don't want people mocking them and calling them fat? Not to mention I don't get why this is a big deal to you. How does it affect you in any way that some people are fat?


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't mind fat people. I only hate when they don't move out of they way when I'm walking down the isles at Walmart. :U


----------



## Zenia (Jan 22, 2012)

ilu now Mentova. 



Mentova said:


> I find it funny that you're complaining about overweight people not posting mugshots. Maybe they don't want people mocking them and calling them fat?


Funny thing is... I've posted in Mugshots a few times and no one ever says anything. Not even anything mean. I am just ignored. Though, it is probably because I am female. XD


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I'm in the minority here, 50kg at 180cm?? (I'm definitely 50kg, and somewhere just under 180cm) Fucking Imperial units.........that would make me, 110lbs and ~6ft??? Heck, if I ever get the chance to meet you, I'll bring the scales and the measuring tape, you can check for yourself. 

It really doesn't surprise me. Go to any con, any con at all, and there will be a fair share of overweight people. Maybe overweight people like to hang out at cons? Maybe there's just a lot of overweight people? Maybe we're looking for them too hard.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2012)

i'm at 42 kg. 1.8m according to mates. i've never been able to get past 45.5 due to my base metabolic rate according to my doc. the minimum requirement is 50 to donate blood. :'(


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm 220, was 200 before Thanksgiving, working on dropping back down. 

I don't see the point of lying about weight if you plan on meeting peeps IRL ;v


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 22, 2012)

So far I'm not overweight but my mom keeps telling me I'll grow fat one day without a hint of remorse. Thanks for being such a caring parent, yo!


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm 183 cm and 84 kg. 

That makes me about 185 pounds and just under 6 ft. I think. 


Damn Imperial measurements... :v

I generally don't see a lot of overweight people around.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 22, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> So far I'm not overweight but my mom keeps telling me I'll grow fat one day without a hint of remorse. Thanks for being such a caring parent, yo!


Yeah, when I was a teenager my grandma would say things to me like "No one will want to be your friend if you are fat!" ... Well, I don't want to be friends with such shallow, judgmental people anyway! lmao


----------



## Bando (Jan 22, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Yeah, when I was a teenager my grandma would say things to me like "No one will want to be your friend if you are fat!" ... Well, I don't want to be friends with such shallow, judgmental people anyway! lmao


Friends should only care about someone's weight if it's getting dangerous to their health, be it underweight or overweight. It's their own body, they can do as they please


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 22, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Yeah, when I was a teenager my grandma would say things to me like "No one will want to be your friend if you are fat!" ... Well, I don't want to be friends with such shallow, judgmental people anyway! lmao


Call me self-conscious but I don't exactly want to be fat so all my mom does is make me fly into panic mode. :[


----------



## Zenia (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, my mom tried to 'motivate' me by calling me names like 'fat pig' ... it just made me depressed and I would give up on whatever diet I was on. Also, if I made any progress and my clothes were looser, she would just say 'That's only because you stretched it out!'

... Yet when she lost 50lbs, she thought she was the hottest thing ever and wanted tons of praise.


----------



## Bando (Jan 22, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Yeah, my mom tried to 'motivate' me by calling me names like 'fat pig' ... it just made me depressed and I would give up on whatever diet I was on. Also, if I made any progress and my clothes were looser, she would just say 'That's only because you stretched it out!'
> 
> ... Yet when she lost 50lbs, she thought she was the hottest thing ever and wanted tons of praise.


ITT: Self-righteous and insensitive bitch


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm a moderately muscled 180 lbs, standing 5'10. It's an uncomfortable weight for me, since I was formerly about 115, but I've made peace with this larger size because it's healthier for me.

Having serious body-image issues makes me kind of uncomfortable around overweight people. I get really scared I'll end up in a similar condition, so I prefer to hang with healthy individuals, and try to keep up with their habits.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 22, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Yeah, my mom tried to 'motivate' me by calling me names like 'fat pig' ... it just made me depressed and I would give up on whatever diet I was on. Also, if I made any progress and my clothes were looser, she would just say 'That's only because you stretched it out!'
> 
> ... Yet when she lost 50lbs, she thought she was the hottest thing ever and wanted tons of praise.


Omg. Fortunately my mom isn't like that, she's just a little more honest than I wish she was.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm a bit under 6feet tall and weigh about 64 kilos. I just can't seem to get more. I'd want to be 'bout 70kg. 
 I think obesity is the result of this society, where everything is made easier and more simple


----------



## Bando (Jan 22, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm a bit under 6feet tall and weigh about 64 kilos. I just can't seem to get more. I'd want to be 'bout 70kg.
> I think obesity is the result of this society, where everything is made easier and more simple


I'd have to agree with society being a contributor to obesity, especially in the US. Fast food is cheaper than buying ingredients or healthy foods. It's more convenient to take a car to your destination in most cities. Etc, etc.


----------



## Cain (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm 5ft 6in, and 61 kilos. Dunno what that is in pounds.
Edit: 132 pounds.

Then again, I am fourteen.

But I agree, obesity is a huge problem nowadays, especially here in the U.A.E, where the childhood obesity rate for emirati children is somewhere around 60-70%. Then again, they're all rich arrogant pricks.


----------



## ZerX (Jan 22, 2012)

If anyone wants to find out if you are overweight you can check here http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/

i'm 183cm and weigh 66kg. i eat at mcdonald's 2-3x a week (1 menu + chicken nuggets on average) and i never went past 66kg.oh and i'm 24y old


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 22, 2012)

5'8 myself, I suddenly gained a lot of weight at about 17, shot up from 98 to 150, then leveled out at 135.
Most of my dad's side of the family is quite large, though, they mostly started out similarly small and on middle age suddenly swell up and struggle to lose weight whatever they try (so I might join them soon, I hope not). Anyways, I'm quite used to seeing larger people around, think little of it, unless they are absolutely enormous and getting in the way while I'm out shopping.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jan 22, 2012)

I am quite a fatty, but I started doing sports and am on a diet thats going rather well.
Theres quite a few fatties in the fandom, a lot of them don't like to post pictures of themselves because they are ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 22, 2012)

This is why I like the _"compare your 'sona to a real photo of you"_ memes and shit. It shows just how much wish fulfillment goes into one's internet representations.

I'm around 5'7" and 160 lbs.
I used to be 130 about four or five years ago. All this weight gain is really starting to piss me off.
Although it seems the only time I want to diet, or don't want to eat all the time, is when I'm horribly depressed. So I guess happy = fat, in my case? Fuck my brain.


----------



## Rika Creature (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum >A>

5'3" and only 95 pounds.

I uh... forget to eat a lot. Also I'm super super picky so they're not a whole lot of food I really want to eat. Plus there's the fact that I don't have a lot of time to cook really healthy meals.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 22, 2012)

well weight dont really mean anything. granted ive got a bit of a podge but im 6'5 and 17 stone. just got the normal englishman beer drinking belly. i wouldent be classed as fat.

edit: just done a weight conversion... 238 lb LOL


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 22, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> So I guess happy = fat, in my case?



Well, fat people are jolly. :n


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 22, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Do be a bit cautious about judging overweight people who use mobility devices, you really can't know if they have a reason beyond their weight. My ma's a bit overweight and may start needing a wheelchair or scooter some time this year--but that's because she was born with a degenerative tissue disorder, most people with it end up in a mobility device at some point quite regardless of their weight. It'd be impossible to know without asking her first, though. I know she's going to be judged very unfairly when/if she starts using a device, and that's rather unfortunate.
> 
> A lot of people who start using a mobility device while at a relatively healthy weight may gain quite a bit afterward because their ability to exercise may be very compromised, as well.
> 
> ...




When I see people in walmart that are using the scooters and all they buy is lard in a can and other junk food/sodas I do begin to judge harshly.


----------



## BRN (Jan 22, 2012)

1) To go to a convention you need to be part of the culture it hosts

2) The furry fandom is largely an Internet culture

3) Spending time on the Internet is time spent doing nothing

4) A higher proportion of your remaining time must then be spent on exercise

5) The convention is hosted in the USA

6) A large proportion of the attendees will be from the USA

7) Very few people in the USA have any requirement to exercise

4 + 7) A high proportion of the attendees to a USA con will be overweight



170-80 lbs, 6" - I'm pretty happy with myself. :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 22, 2012)

SIX said:


> 3) Spending time on the Internet is time spent doing nothing



*smack*


----------



## BRN (Jan 22, 2012)

Gibby said:


> *smack*



I guess you might be exercising your hand.


----------



## Cain (Jan 22, 2012)

SIX said:


> I guess you might be exercising your hand.


There are much better ways to exercise your hand.


----------



## BRN (Jan 22, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> There are much better ways to exercise your hand.



The full arm workout was always more productive.


----------



## Cain (Jan 22, 2012)

SIX said:


> The full arm workout was always more productive.


That _is_ true.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 22, 2012)

SIX said:


> I guess you might be exercising your hand.



Just because you don't do anything productive online doesn't mean other people are the same as you.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 22, 2012)

I made an effort to lose weight and lost 30 pounds. But it took me a year to lose that much weight, making me wonder if I did something wrong.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm sitting around 170 while being 5'6''. I have a gut, that's honestly the only thing I'm not proud of on my body. I think I do a good job of decently taking care of myself since I have a pretty average build otherwise, but I know how people can be annoyed or irritated by having to deal with people calling them overweight/obese. My girlfriend couldn't get into her normal cosplay without people getting all over her when she weighed as much as she did before, and she decided enough was enough and began to lose it in droves. Now, she's a little over 200 at 6'1'', though she was much more than that originally.

Those random Chipotle runs can really add up.. xD


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 22, 2012)

From a European point of view:







I'm guessing I must be biased, but whenever I see something on TV containing Americans, a large V) portion of them is between chubby and fat.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 22, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> When I see people in walmart that are using the scooters and all they buy is lard in a can and other junk food/sodas I do begin to judge harshly.


Disabled people are disproportionately poor. Poverty begets obesity, in the West, for lack of education and for various failures in our food system.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 22, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> From a European point of view:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love that guy! made me laugh..


----------



## Ley (Jan 22, 2012)

Eh... it aint just the fandom. But, because I don't really care, 
I will fully tell people anywhere- Yo. I am 220. five foot six. Do I look it? Noope.
Sooo.. yeah. Those who flip the fuck out over being friends with someone just because they're overweight isn't a very good friend anyways.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 22, 2012)

Is being 166 at 5'8 height over weight?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 22, 2012)

Statistics, man.  That's pretty much what everybody is saying in this thread.  Obesity is becoming the majority in America.  Go to Netflix and watch the 64,000 documentaries on this subject if you'd like to know why in detail, but it seems to be a certainty.
I also can't help but notice that most of the people posting here aren't overweight, or at least they're saying they're not.  I suspect a bias.

I don't know.  I'm kind of with DD on this one, in that I only ever get annoyed with obesity when said obese person is riding around on a scooter buying buckets of ice cream, frozen hamburger patties, and pizza rolls.  Otherwise, obesity could be caused by anything from a disease to a psychological disorder to just having a disability and a low metabolism, so I try not to judge.


----------



## Pinkuh (Jan 22, 2012)

I am 280 pounds.

I got here by eating crappy cheep foods (grew up poor) and drinking soda  as well as super pale pale skin that gets burned at the drop of a hat. (aka don't go outside much)

I am stuck here at the moment due to some foot problems that have nothing to do with weight and everything to do with the fact that my stupid pinky toenails are growing the wrong way.

after surgery and recovery I wont be here any more.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 22, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Is being 166 at 5'8 height over weight?


Depends on how muscular you are.


----------



## Onnes (Jan 22, 2012)

The annoying thing about weight is that it tends to find a certain point and stick there. I'm not that old, yet I've maintained the same approximate weight for about 10 years now, and that number won't budge short of starvation or extreme gluttony. At this point I just look at it from the positive angle that I can eat almost whatever I desire without fear of gaining any additional pounds.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 22, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Is being 166 at 5'8 height over weight?


Depends on your musculature and sex I think. As a female being that height, my doctor (when I was a teenager, before I moved to this town) said that my 'ideal' weight would be about 150lbs.


----------



## triage (Jan 22, 2012)

Whenever I become extremely self-conscious about my appearance/weight or anything, I think to myself, "I'm 5'6, 140 and a teenager get a hold of myself"


----------



## Sar (Jan 22, 2012)

Im 170 lb and 5ft 6.

I'm still a bit chubby, but I keep healthy and somewhat active. I'm supposed to be 150lb but I'm not fucked. 
I may be a bit short, but I'm taller than my parents so I'm not fucked either.

FUCK COMPARISONS! It's what's on the inside that counts.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 22, 2012)

Zenia said:


> ilu now Mentova.



Ohbby murr ;3

Seriously though. I'm not saying it's a good thing to be fat, as it can cause health problems, but you shouldn't treat people like dirt and avoid them because they are fat...


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 22, 2012)

Of course there is such a thing as too fat, you could end up looking like this:




But then, he wouldn't be able to get to the conventions.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 22, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> Of course there is such a thing as too fat, you could end up looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd tap that.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jan 22, 2012)

If you post you're probably fat.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 22, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Just because you don't do anything productive online doesn't mean other people are the same as you.


I think what was meant was "If you are sitting in front of the computer, you aren't exercising at the same time."



Antonin Scalia said:


> If you post you're probably fat.


Yep!


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jan 22, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Yep!


#firstworldproblems


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 22, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I made an effort to lose weight and lost 30 pounds. But it took me a year to lose that much weight, making me wonder if I did something wrong.


I remeber somewhere that losing 2 pounds a week is the most healthy way to lose weight (not sure if those are the right numbers but it's around there). so no you didn't. Pretty sure losing like 5 pounds in one week is unhealthy  and so is anything more (not sure if those are the actual numbers but i remeber them somewhere around that).
Also i myself am under the average weight 140 for 5'8 but my stomach isn't flat.


----------



## Xeno (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm currently standing at 201 lbs at about 6 foot. I'm not actually fat but I'm not really skinny either.
I personally think I'm fat even though people tell me other wise


----------



## Mentova (Jan 22, 2012)

Mike the fox said:


> I'm currently standing at 201 lbs at about 6 foot. I'm not actually fat but I'm not really skinny either.
> I personally think I'm fat even though people tell me other wise


This is me. I'm around that height and weight and I think I'm a fatass, but people yell at me when I saw I am. :|


----------



## BRN (Jan 22, 2012)

ITT: Mugshot thread without pictures


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jan 22, 2012)

SIX said:


> ITT: Mugshot thread without pictures


everyone is ugly also


----------



## BRN (Jan 22, 2012)

Antonin Scalia said:


> everyone is ugly also



FYIAP


----------



## Zenia (Jan 22, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I think I'm a fatass


I knew this girl one time (the daughter of one of my parents friends) who had a gorgeous hourglass figure. She could pinch a tiny amount of skin on her stomach (as all thin people can... it is SKIN) and would complain to me "OMG I am soooooooooooo fat!" I suppose she just wanted compliments. I got so pissed off because I've always been overweight and wouldn't have complained if I were in her shoes, so I started saying things like "Yeah, you are really fat. Might want to work on that." in the most sarcastic tone ever. She was so self absorbed.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 22, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Depends on your musculature and sex I think. As a female being that height, my doctor (when I was a teenager, before I moved to this town) said that my 'ideal' weight would be about 150lbs.



Well I am a guy and I dont really have that much muscles.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 22, 2012)

Zenia said:


> I knew this girl one time (the daughter of one of my parents friends) who had a gorgeous hourglass figure. She could pinch a tiny amount of skin on her stomach (as all thin people can... it is SKIN) and would complain to me "OMG I am soooooooooooo fat!" I suppose she just wanted compliments. I got so pissed off because I've always been overweight and wouldn't have complained if I were in her shoes, so I started saying things like "Yeah, you are really fat. Might want to work on that." in the most sarcastic tone ever. She was so self absorbed.



I'm not self absorbed :C


----------



## Zenia (Jan 22, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I'm not self absorbed :C


lol No, I wasn't  calling you that. Just when you called yourself a fatass, it just  randomly reminded me of that girl... having a gorgeous figure, but  complaining that she was fat.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 22, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> I'm getting close to 170lbs and I think i'm getting chubby (5'11", fit build). My 'ideal' weight is around 150, but with muscle mass that isn't possible.



150 at 5'11" isn't too unreasonable, don't see why you couldn't reach it if you really cut weight.

On topic though, I've seen a fair number of overweight people in mugshots, dunno what you're talking about.
The lying thing is commonplace everywhere though.


----------



## Koronikov (Jan 22, 2012)

@mentova: okay :V, btw why the hell did oyu stop logging in on SL x3?


----------



## BRN (Jan 22, 2012)

It's OK, HK, I'mma still see you at AC


----------



## Mentova (Jan 22, 2012)

Koronikov said:


> @mentova: okay :V, btw why the hell did oyu stop logging in on SL x3?


I donno I just haven't felt like it. I'm sure I'll be back eventually. :V


SIX said:


> It's OK, HK, I'mma still see you at AC



Oh yeah I forgot


----------



## Lunar (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm overweight by definition.  Not by much, though.  "Obese" is like, 40 pounds more than what you're supposed to weigh in regards to your height and age.  I have to weigh a maximum of 150 pounds to enlist in the Marine Corps and I weigh about 165 right now.  But then again, that's the Marines, so my civilian maximum weight might be a little more lenient.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jan 22, 2012)

SIX said:


> FYIAP


KYS


----------



## lostfoxeh (Jan 23, 2012)

Zenia said:


> I knew this girl one time (the daughter of one of my parents friends) who had a gorgeous hourglass figure. She could pinch a tiny amount of skin on her stomach (as all thin people can... it is SKIN) and would complain to me "OMG I am soooooooooooo fat!" I suppose she just wanted compliments. I got so pissed off because I've always been overweight and wouldn't have complained if I were in her shoes, so I started saying things like "Yeah, you are really fat. Might want to work on that." in the most sarcastic tone ever. She was so self absorbed.



Actually you might be surprised how hard some skinny people can be on their selves. Some people strive to improve so much they end up anguishing mentally over it. Not saying this was her case, but not everyone is looking to get attention per-say. These type some people will say things like that but what they really mean is "I'm starting to gain a small amount of weight, I need to get back on track before I actually gain weight." Reason they would say "I'm fat" around others is cause in their mind it increases the pressure to actually improve or get on track. Plus it is more a mental out burst that isn't to be commented on, just heard. Not many know this unless they have been there, and will often take the literal "I'm Fat" translation rather than the actual meaning. 

I know this cause i would do this when I don't feel I am pushing myself hard enough. It is not for attention, it is me pressuring myself to keep going to do better. I don't know if it is healthy, but it does help me get going when I make it known to others.

Fat or skinny it doesn't matter, if the person is not okay with their body. They will beat themselves up badly for it. I'm not fat, but I have been criticized for being to muscular or too skinny and constantly told to gain weight. There are insults and rejections for any type person, however these things do not bother me so much cause I am happy with my body. Same thing is true for the fat person who is happy and wants the body they have. The insults just roll off someone who is actually happy their own skin. The good news is, weight can be changed to better Suit you.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 23, 2012)

Zenia said:


> I knew this girl one time (the daughter of one of my parents friends) who had a gorgeous hourglass figure. She could pinch a tiny amount of skin on her stomach (as all thin people can... it is SKIN) and would complain to me "OMG I am soooooooooooo fat!" I suppose she just wanted compliments. I got so pissed off because I've always been overweight and wouldn't have complained if I were in her shoes, so I started saying things like "Yeah, you are really fat. Might want to work on that." in the most sarcastic tone ever. She was so self absorbed.


Maybe she just didn't like her figure?

I have a friend that's pretty much always been between around 50 - 70 lbs heavier than I am, and she would snark and dismiss my concerns with my weight, just because _"You shouldn't do that. From my eyes, you're skinny, therefore YOU should think you're skinny."_
which isn't really how it works.
If a person has a problem with their image, they have a problem with it, regardless of how much more or less the people around them weigh. It doesn't automatically mean they're attention-seeking.


----------



## chewycuticle (Jan 23, 2012)

well....we do have a tendency to sit at computers all day

i am currently 192 and 5'8". it's the fattest i have been and i don't much care for it (aside from the extra big boobs part) i'd like to go back down to 160. i really liked being at that weight (aside from the smaller boobs part) it was easier to find cute clothes for cheap and i had no problem lounging pool side in a bikini. i've been eating better and trying to exercise but a lot of my weight gain has to do with the routine and lifestyle i enjoy with my boyfriend (i was 25 lbs lighter the day i met him one year ago)

btw, i understand that there would be a lot of obese people at a con (we're sedentary, computer loving, nerds) but how is that one picture with one larger blurry gal proof?


----------



## Zenia (Jan 23, 2012)

Nah. Actaully, she was a recovering drug addict (yeah, in her teens) and her drug of choice (I think it was speed) caused her to become incredibly thin. When she was complaining about being fat, she was still underweight at around 100lbs.


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

I weigh only 119lbs and I'm 35. But people are sensitive about how they look and all that other stuff so they usually lie and wish tbey looked like they want t


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 23, 2012)

Define overweight.

If you mean "overweight" in the medical sense, many Americans (and a growing number in the rest of the world) would have difficulties falling below a certain cut-off, like 185 pounds for a 6' male, which is the recommended AMA weight. I lost 30 pounds and still I could lose a few more.


----------



## chewycuticle (Jan 23, 2012)

people still wanna see me naked, so it's all good


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 23, 2012)

I've actually got the opposite problem but I take it teh same way. I'm 5'9" and only 120 lbs. I'm really skinny, to the point you can count my ribs. I can't retain any weight I gain, gain a pound, loose it the next day, so I tend to lie about my weight for that reason. Usually say I'm around 130-135. I wear long sleeves almost all the time and no one would really know unless they dropped me on a scale = /


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

I tend to gain 15lbs then lose 20lbs in a few hours. My doctor told me the my weight fluctuates more than needs be so that highly conerns me now that I know I can be skinny one day then fat the next


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh buddy, I'm sooooo glad I'm only 140 lbs. God forbid I be overweight like I DUNNO, 33.8% of Americans. The point is a lot of people are, it has nothing to do with you so deal with it, you twat.


----------



## anghellic9 (Jan 24, 2012)

well, I'm 5'8 210lbs which is the biggest I've ever been. I used to stay at 165lbs back when I worked out everyday, but now I'm starting to get a bit chubby. feelsbadman.jpg gotta get back into my workout routine. also I'm 24 and have a somewhat muscular build. more like a guy that used to work out but then quit and is now muscular fat or whatever.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 24, 2012)

SIX said:


> It's OK, HK, I'mma still see you at AC



Looking forward to it. Then people will see what a tiny un-scary dwarf I am :C

On topic, that's just part of some first world countries now. Weight is becoming a huge issue and it would be more fascinating if you didn't see a lot of people at a con with excess weight.


----------



## BRN (Jan 24, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> Looking forward to it. Then people will see what a tiny un-scary dwarf I am :C
> 
> On topic, that's just part of some first world countries now. Weight is becoming a huge issue and it would be more fascinating if you didn't see a lot of people at a con with excess weight.



(Still not totally confident in whether I can hit 2012 :<)

I'm always a little bit stunned by the existence of an obesity crisis. Its very existence just reveals the kind of society we have.

I once saw a cartoon with your stereotypical Ethiopian child holding a newspaper scrap with 'obesity crisis of America' on it. Quite telling that malnutrition should kill so many while the western world has so much. True enough that we can't legitimately share the world's food, but it does make you think we could do more.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm 140 lbs. So is my fursona (the fox you don't see)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 24, 2012)

I weighed myself this morning.

Over 9 stone. Eech.


----------



## ADF (Jan 24, 2012)

What annoys me is these shows about fat people who eat terrible diets, downing two tubes of pringles a day; and sobbing they don't know why they were fat. That it must be their genes or something.

I wish that was the primary cause. I got fat without shoveling crap down my throat on a daily basis. My weight must be almost entirely down to a lack of exercise, even though I don't own a car and walk everywhere. When you're unemployed and only able to see distanced living friends once a week, you have little reason to go out much. Nevertheless it irritates me to be in a similar weight range as people who live off junk food and drive everywhere. 

Or worse; when I was in College and there was junk food stuffing, car driving, skinnny people. I'm sat there with a home made spinach & boild ham sandwhich and bottle of water, with a bunch of stick figures downing big macs and cola they drove to get during the lunch break. Super sized...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 24, 2012)

After transforming the kg to lbs and stones, I am 10.13 stones, 141lbs. 
I'd want to be 11 stones and 154lbs :c
I feel like I could just fly away in the wind, cause I'm so lightweight


----------



## Cain (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm 9.6 stone. And 5ft 6"

I'm average.
:C


----------



## Zenia (Jan 24, 2012)

ADF said:


> I got fat without shoveling crap down my throat on a daily basis. My weight must be almost entirely down to a lack of exercise, even though I don't own a car and walk everywhere.


I got into my probloem when I was younger by eating too much. ... But now I eat much better, but I don't exercise as much as I would like to, even though I do walk everywhere (and take the bus for distances that I can't walk). I don't take in very many calories, but I still don't burn off even that many I guess. >__>


----------



## Knucxsonia (Jan 24, 2012)

ADF said:


> What annoys me is these shows about fat people who eat terrible diets, downing two tubes of pringles a day; and sobbing they don't know why they were fat. That it must be their genes or something.
> 
> I wish that was the primary cause. I got fat without shoveling crap down my throat on a daily basis. My weight must be almost entirely down to a lack of exercise, even though I don't own a car and walk everywhere. When you're unemployed and only able to see distanced living friends once a week, you have little reason to go out much. Nevertheless it irritates me to be in a similar weight range as people who live off junk food and drive everywhere.
> 
> Or worse; when I was in College and there was junk food stuffing, car driving, skinnny people. I'm sat there with a home made spinach & boild ham sandwhich and bottle of water, with a bunch of stick figures downing big macs and cola they drove to get during the lunch break. Super sized...



Maybe you're not eating enough? You actually can get fat by not eating enough! You see, when your body doesn't get enough calories, it feeds off of its own calories and sends that to your stomach, making your belly look pudgy. That's why those African kids look like they've been fed, but have skinny arms and legs. It could also be stress, depression, or other health problems. Or maybe you ate a lot as a kid and you were never able to get rid of the baby fat. That's my problem. *pats belleh*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 24, 2012)

SIX said:


> (Still not totally confident in whether I can hit 2012 :<)
> 
> I'm always a little bit stunned by the existence of an obesity crisis. Its very existence just reveals the kind of society we have.
> 
> I once saw a cartoon with your stereotypical Ethiopian child holding a newspaper scrap with 'obesity crisis of America' on it. Quite telling that malnutrition should kill so many while the western world has so much. True enough that we can't legitimately share the world's food, but it does make you think we could do more.



Either you do or you don't.

That said it is one of the things I find rather...well repugnant. Then again as a whole we're not doing too well in our own country. With fat cats on the top of mega-corps taking huge pay raises and more and more food-banks finding it harder and harder to help out the many who despite their hardest work find it hard to put dinner on the table, much less breakfast in the morning. Yet obesity is still an issue as the well off shovel food down their mouths like a pig at a trough. :c

Of course some of the weight is because people can't afford any sort of healthy food. It's eat cheap prepackaged stuff or eat nothing at all. It's all a mess.


----------



## hezbellah (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm 5'5 and weigh 175 lbs, so I'm on the cusp of "overweight". Considering that I eat a vegetarian, sugar-free diet, and my life is a veritable cornucopia of adventuring (hiking, rock climbing, cross-country backpacking, rollerblading, cycling, yaddayadda), I'm not actually sure of how I wound up with my chubb. :I Both of my parents are big, so I subscribe to the idea that it's genetic in some ways.

But, I don't feel bad. My fursona has my body type (and rather looks a lot like me to begin with) so I don't feel like I'm deceiving anybody.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 25, 2012)

hezbellah said:


> I'm 5'5 and weigh 175 lbs, so I'm on the cusp of "overweight". Considering that I eat a vegetarian, sugar-free diet, and my life is a veritable cornucopia of adventuring (hiking, rock climbing, cross-country backpacking, rollerblading, cycling, yaddayadda), I'm not actually sure of how I wound up with my chubb. :I Both of my parents are big, so I subscribe to the idea that it's genetic in some ways.
> 
> But, I don't feel bad. My fursona has my body type (and rather looks a lot like me to begin with) so I don't feel like I'm deceiving anybody.


Are you sure the weight isn't from muscle, if you are so active?


----------



## Zenia (Jan 25, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Are you sure the weight isn't from muscle, if you are so active?


That is what I was also thinking. Muscle is heavier than fat. As long as you like what you see though, it is all good.


----------



## hezbellah (Jan 25, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Are you sure the weight isn't from muscle, if you are so active?



That sounds lovely! xD I would like to think so, and I agree with that when it comes to my limbs at least--but I have a six pack of rolls ontop of my OTHER six pack. Hrrngh.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 25, 2012)

hezbellah said:


> I have a six pack of rolls ontop of my OTHER six pack. Hrrngh.


Should we call it a keg? hee In that case, I have one of those too. Though, my legs have strong muscles in them. They have to have them to carry me around. hehe


----------



## hezbellah (Jan 25, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Should we call it a keg? hee In that case, I have one of those too. Though, my legs have strong muscles in them. They have to have them to carry me around. hehe



ILU. like. a whole bunch. xD let's eat cake together!


----------



## Zenia (Jan 25, 2012)

hezbellah said:


> ILU. like. a whole bunch. xD let's eat cake together!


Mmmm cake. /fat


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jan 25, 2012)

'Allo Thread. So from what I've seen in this thread, people have been posting their height n' weight n' stuff, and I can tell you now. I'm bigger than all of you.


I'm not gonna lie, or sugar coat anything, I'm a fat fuck. I'm 5'8 and somewhere between... 320 and 330 (It's been ages since I've last weighted myself)). I've posted my pictures in Mugshot threads from time to time. I can tell you now, I really have no problem with myself, as unhealthy as it is.  I don't blame anyone for me beings so bloody massive, I kind of just, am who I am and I don't lie about it. 


Also.. I think DD said something about those scooters, you see at Wal-mart. I refuse to use one of those things >.> I have legs, I can walk. When I see people about my size ride around on those things I always think "Get up you lazy fuck, you can walk. If I can, you can."


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2012)

Kiru-kun said:


> Also.. I think DD said something about those scooters, you see at Wal-mart. I refuse to use one of those things >.> I have legs, I can walk. When I see people about my size ride around on those things I always think "Get up you lazy fuck, you can walk. If I can, you can."



but my favorite part of my old job was riding those carts back to the front of the store after fat people used them :C


----------



## Zenia (Jan 25, 2012)

Kiru-kun said:


> I'm bigger than all of you.


Nah, we are about the same. But I bet my boobs are bigger! :V


----------



## FM3THOU (Jan 25, 2012)

I do not really understand, is the complaint that the fat people in the fandom are not true to themselves? Or that there is an unusually high number of fat people?

If its the first one, yeah thats understandable. Its not nice to lie, especially if one does so to the point of self delusion. 

If its the second one, well I think its because its a polarization of nerd culture that intersects with general acceptance.


----------



## Draconas (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm 6ft 2 .in and I weighed 280 for at least half my teen years, nothing brought it up or down and yet, I looked like I weighed a lot less (small pot belly going on), but then I wanted to gain weight recently, I pretty much said that im a fatfur so... why not add 15 pounds and feel good about it?

and before anyone wants to pick at that, you only get one life, might was well do what makes you happy.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 25, 2012)

Emmm excuse me but I don't follow the question???

"I am not fat and I am confused that fat people are BEING??? Could you explain please why fatness is to me thank you."



SIX said:


> 170-80 lbs, 6" - I'm pretty happy with myself. :3



I am very happy with you as well, Six-kun. :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 25, 2012)

Mentova said:


> but my favorite part of my old job was riding those carts back to the front of the store after fat people used them :C


Scootscootscoot


----------



## shteev (Jan 25, 2012)

I think those scooters should be used for extreme sports.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 25, 2012)

Kiru-kun said:


> Also.. I think DD said something about those scooters, you see at Wal-mart. I refuse to use one of those things >.> I have legs, I can walk. When I see people about my size ride around on those things I always think "Get up you lazy fuck, you can walk. If I can, you can."


How do you know they don't have a legit disability? You'll never know unless you ask, but I'll bet you don't ever ask. (It would be rude anyway unless you're their friend or something. Don't ask please.) Don't be so quick to judge eh.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Jan 25, 2012)

I am the average weight for my height according to the BMI.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 25, 2012)

Mentova said:


> but my favorite part of my old job was riding those carts back to the front of the store after fat people used them :C


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7284595/ heehee


----------

